# Karyotyping privately North West



## Cariad82 (Jan 14, 2019)

Hi

does anyone know where I can get karyotyping done privately in the North West? Or somewhere in the UK that lets you send samples to them? I'm struggling to find anywhere by Googling!

Thanks


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

https://www.thisismy.co.uk/
TCCx


----------



## Cariad82 (Jan 14, 2019)

Thank you!x


----------



## Desperate4blue (Dec 28, 2016)

Cariad82 said:


> Thank you!x


locus medicus also do karotyping blood tests.


----------

